# crooked bottom teeth



## debbiedoglover (Dec 2, 2013)

does anyone else have a golden whose bottom teeth look like they need braces? My last one had the same problem - thought cuz he was a "bargain basement" dog but this one is a pure pedigreed show dog quality family - he is adorable but just wondering if this is breed specific trait- it sure hasn't affected him biting us!
IMG_0119.jpg


Bear - 10 months


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you attach a picture of the teeth?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Does he have problems Eating? Is he have a severe under bite? If no, then he does not need surgery. Show Quality parents does not equal to a perfect puppy. There is not perfect dog out there.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Kiner has crooked bottom teeth- We laugh all the time and say he needs braces!


----------



## debbiedoglover (Dec 2, 2013)

no way will Bear sit with his mouth open for a photo op - he eats fine and has no health issues - I wasn't worried about surgery or anything - just thought it was funny that both my goldens had crooked teeth - I just think it makes him cuter. I make sure to brush well. Just curious if it is a golden thing.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I wonder now if it is as well! 

Belle has two crooked bottom teeth, and Gunner has a bit of an overbite.

His last vet trip for boosters they asked me if I was going to get him braces... when his adult teeth come in, if they interfered with his eating/health in any way I would, but I wouldn't do it just for cosmetic reasons. I prefer "au natural" when it comes to my pups. Our little "flaws" make us unique... I have an overbite so like mother, like son!


----------



## dtread7 (Aug 1, 2014)

My first Golden, Jake, lived 14 years and had crooked bottom teeth. Daisy's teeth are straight, for now. She's 6 months.


----------

